# Router Setting for etisalat(IWAN)



## ruqban (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi, I am using etisalat (Iwan) internet so i want to connect my linksys (WRT54G2) router with this any body know what can i do?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Please follow this simple guide to setup your wireless network by using your Lynksis Router.


----------

